# Marineland Stealth Heater Recall



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Not sure if this is a repost or not, but I just got an email from BigAls that all of the Marineland Pro Stealth Heaters have been recalled.

Just thought that I'd give you guys a heads up. Just google it and you'll see. Petco and Petsmart are both giving out replacements even without a package or receipt.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Its 100-200-250 watt heaters.

Good thing I have a 300









edit: aw wtf



> Marineland says it is investigating the potential quality issue with certain versions of the Stealth Pro heater line as well as the previously discontinued Stealth Heater line. Marineland has decided to indefinitely cease shipping certain models of the Stealth Pro Heater line. Specifically the affected models are 100, 150, 200, 250, and 300 watt versions of the Stealth Pro heater line.
> 
> Marineland has not publicly stated what the issue is to cause this "voluntary suspension of sale". Retailers have been told to "stop the sale of any of the 'affected products' listed below and remove those products from your retail shelves." If you are using any of these products you should stop using them immediately. Has any of our readers experienced issues with the affected models? Full letter from MarineLand's mother company United Pet Group below."


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

thanks for the info 
i got one and going to find out if theyl take it back


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

I've read that it says if your heater isn't fluctuating and performing fine it is ok. I'm still calling to get them to mail me a new comparable 300w heater in a pre-paid box. Going to call in a few.


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

im calling petsmart to see what their doing. unless marineland is sending them wihtout first getting proof of purchanse


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

The call line is only open from 7:30-5:30pm est so I guess I'm calling tomorrow. My heater has been performing fine though so I have no worries. Worst case scenario I get a brand new shiny 110g.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Sacrifice said:


> Not sure if this is a repost or not, but I just got an email from BigAls that all of the Marineland Pro Stealth Heaters have been recalled.
> 
> Just thought that I'd give you guys a heads up. Just google it and you'll see. Petco and Petsmart are both giving out replacements even without a package or receipt.


You don't need a receipt? How recent do you need to have bought one? I have one from over a year ago that recently started to overheat so do you think that would qualify for a replacement? Also I though the recall was on the stealth pros or is it either? Id assuming the recall would include canada?


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

only stealth pros.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

I had one that the rubber casing split and overheated. I just thew it away and got a new one. Wonder what they can do about that.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I have two 150 watt heaters from marineland


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

I didn't want to risk it going bad in the future so I called petsmart and they said they were taking them with no reciept or boxes they already knew it was marineland and the watts from it being printed on the heater.
So I took it and replaced it with a 250 watt aqueon. Just exchange I didn't pay a difference. 
I Alain read on the Internet that they are taking them no matter the year but you might have to check that


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

big als notice:

Dear Valued Big Al's Customer,

Marineland is currently investigating a potential quality issue with respect to certain models of the Stealth Pro Heater line. As a result of these issues Marineland has suspended sales of the 100, 150, 200, 250, and 300 watt models of the Stealth Pro Submersible Heater line. If you have any questions about this withdrawal please contact Marineland customer service at (800) 338-4896 or (800) 526-0650.

Should you currently be operating one of the aforementioned models, we request that you immediately discontinue its use and take the following steps:

Unplug the heater from the wall to stop the flow of electricity
Allow the heater to cool for 15 minutes
Remove the heater from your aquarium
As your satisfaction is of paramount importance to us, we are happy to offer you a refund or comparable replacement. Please contact Big Al's Online customer service at 1 (888) 824-4257 to arrange a proper return and exchange or refund of the Marineland Stealth Pro heater that you purchased from us. One of our knowledgeable associates will assist you in selecting a replacement that is suitable for your system.

Big Al's Online remains deeply committed to providing quality products and best-in-class service, and we hope to continue to satisfy all of your aquarium hobby needs going forward.

Sincerely,

Big Al's Online Customer Service


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

you will be better off taking thgem to petsmart i have been waiting 2 weeks for the pros to be shipped to me from marineland still no go.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Here's my debate. Petsmart said that I could have the Fluval 300watt, but Petco said that I could have the Aqueon 300watt.....

Which one would you guys pick?


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

All the fluval were gone at petsmart but if they had any I would have gotten that. I really have no idea how reliable aquaon is but that's the one I got


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

did anyone just get a refund when they went?


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Anyone verify if this recall includes Canada?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I have two, one is dead but I can't remember if I still have it or threw it out already...hope I can still find it.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Heck I bought both of mine from BigAls, I'm just glad that I can take them back to Petco







Still can't decide on the Aqueon or the Fluval.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

i have aqueons in everyone of my tanks only had one fail the rest are still working great i had the most problems with marineland heaters.its not a fluval e is it if so i would get that one if not in my opinion you cant go wrong with aqueon.o wait i do have 2 fluval e 300s in my 180 the rest are aqueons.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

got 2 to return now!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Tensa said:


> did anyone just get a refund when they went?


I went to petco yesterday and they gave me a full cash refund


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

sweet thanks pfreak.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Tensa said:


> sweet thanks pfreak.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Is there a deadline to when we can turn em in?


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Well I just called and they said that the stop-sale is in both Canada and the US. I asked what my options were and she asked where I bought it from (Big Al's) and she said that I should give them a call. She said I could mail the heater back for a full refund + shipping, but I don't want to get into all of that. I guess I am going to call Big Al's and see if I can exchange the heater for a comparable one. I have a one year warranty with Big Al's so it should be fine.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

lfs the guy working there is a friend showed me one that blew up i never seen that before it was crazy


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Are these for the new or old models ? Ive had mine for about a year can I still return them?


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah I don't think petsmart would check how old it is.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

is it solely for the pro ? not the regular ?


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

just the pro


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

MPG said:


> just the pro


I called my Petco n they don't know jack thanks for the reply


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Just picked up a an eheim jager in place of the stealth. Big Al's kitchener has them pulled off the shelf already with a copy of the letter hanging by the heaters.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

my friend at the lfs told me he read on a web page that one had blew up and cracked the tank saw a pic of the heater but not the tank i'll ask him were he got the pic from


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Speak of the devil... My tank is @ 69 degrees right now..

Time to call big al's... wtf


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

i dont got one anymore but i did use to have a 200 stealth pro which blew up in my tank


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

I bought a 200watt stealth pro about 5 months ago and two days later it had a crack in it so I took it back and they gave me a new one and I have had no problems with this one , stays right at 82.2. So I don't think I will be taking mine back , thanks for the info tho.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

i would'nt take the chance of it cracking my tank you can always buy a heater


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

its not all about the cracking issue either the temp is very erractic one day i had one never shut off then another never start heating i lost 2 batches of fry because of them.so as of saturday i went to petsmart and got 2 aqueon pro 100s no queation asked.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

it's cheaper to buy fish and heater then a big a$$ tank


----------



## Abshere (Nov 18, 2010)

I have a Stealth Pro on my 75g. Not having any problems with it though. I am going to see what my LFS will do since I bought it there.


----------



## Abshere (Nov 18, 2010)

Turns out that I have a Aqueon heater. It is the metal one. Works amazing. I thought I had the Marineland one because that is what my LFS mostly carries.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

i dont know if it has been said but the 300 watt heaters aqre in that quality assurance buy back they made it clear to me it is in now way a recall.lol.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

FOUR LETTER WORDS!!! im running two 250wt on my tank!!! love the look. guess i'll talk to the lfs that sold them to me on monday...


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

My 200W stealth has been running flawlessly since I put it in the tank at 82.. I have a new version, and an old version. Do you think they will take both? Because the old one just sh*t the bed anyway.. The new one has the status light built into the temperature knob (which I figure is the one they are recalling), and the old one does not. It looks similar to the picture below (without the writing on the heater).










Not sure what the wattage is because like I said, there is no writing on the actual heater. Just small print on the power cord. What do you guys think? Try trading the old one too?


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Lol I called ML and they said there is no recall and they don't know why ps is exchanging them.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Sanjo Eel said:


> Lol I called ML and they said there is no recall and they don't know why ps is exchanging them.


Because it isn't a true recall, its a stop-sale.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

they told me it was a quality assurance thing they wanted to make sure they were working correctly.thats why they removed them from there web site also they dont even have a date when they will be making more pros.


----------

